# Turbo Aero Commander



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 5, 2016)

Yesterday while at work the AME asked if I could do a HDR image of him checking the prop on the Turbo Aero Commander. He asked if I could make it look a little "cartoonish" as he put it. So although lately I've been trying to keep my HDR images as natural as possible I agreed to try to get the effect he wanted.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 5, 2016)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Yesterday while at work the AME asked if I could do a HDR image of him checking the prop on the Turbo Aero Commander. He asked if I could make it look a little "cartoonish" as he put it. So although lately I've been trying to keep my HDR images as natural as possible I agreed to try to get the effect he wanted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127087


Looks good to me. The preview pic looks well over sharp but when expanded it looks fine.

Great shot to start with makes a good result easier.

I see the standard of pilots uniforms has dropped.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm really impressed by the way you use HDR for machinery.   I get why you overdid it, but I really like the fact that you let the shadows be shadows, and go very dark.   HDR is a method, not a standard to follow.   Well done.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 5, 2016)

407370 said:


> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday while at work the AME asked if I could do a HDR image of him checking the prop on the Turbo Aero Commander. He asked if I could make it look a little "cartoonish" as he put it. So although lately I've been trying to keep my HDR images as natural as possible I agreed to try to get the effect he wanted.
> ...




The guy is the AME (aircraft maintenance mechanic)  

Dave


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 5, 2016)

I like everything except the clouds. They are inconsistent across the sky, dark here, light there.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, it's definitely got that "classically overcooked HDR" look he was asking for.   You could go "full cartoon" and rotoscope it for him.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 16, 2016)

He must be happy, nice shot


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2016)

The Aero Commander is a sweet airplane.
I hope he likes what you produced.


----------

